# Backpack sprayer



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

So I've got an echo backpack sprayer. It's maybe 4-5 years old, leaks around the top fill cap for whatever reason. I was looking into maybe newer one. I like the battery powered Chapin but I'm not sure it's really worth it. Ideally even if I could take my echo and add a new hose assembly with pressure gauge and maybe try to stop the leak and then go with some tee jets. 
My question is it worth it to start with maybe an better known company product like solo or Chapin.? On domyown.com I found a new one for 109.00
Any help is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The battery operated sprayers are nice.

If you have some time, it might be worth setting up a camelcamelcamel alert. The price dips occasionally to ~$135.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> The battery operated sprayers are nice.
> 
> If you have some time, it might be worth setting up a camelcamelcamel alert. The price dips occasionally to ~$135.


I've read a bit about it. Early reviews were a bit iffy. Have they gotten better in recent ? I've been browsing the tee jet thread also there seems to be a lot of information there


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I haven't had any issues with mine, other than leaving the battery connected for an extended period - which discharged it below the point where the charger would recognize it. Likely user error - the manual says it's fine to leave it on the charger when not in use.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2018)

Nooby question but do I need a piston or diaphragm pump. I'm spraying celsius, sedgehammer,q4 , prodiamine. I get some varying opinions


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I am sure someone will correct me if I am mistaken, but it seems like all the reasonably priced powered sprayers have diaphragm pumps.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/K6QmPTuqrF8


----------

